# Please not so hard!



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey guys this is my first job I've posted, I know what's missing, and what's wrong but would love to hear from my fellow tradesman!! Thanx


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hartford loop is way off

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Also with auto feed, no back flow preventer?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice job.
Since you asked:
-Watts 9D on the cw feed
-Check valve at the cw connection to return line.
-Equalizer horizontal offset above the waterline. If you can't go straight down, offset it with two 45's not a 45 and a 90.
-Don't rest the motorized damper wire on the draft hood. I run the wire to a knockout on the side of the boiler, or to the junction box.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Flexible connectors and shark bites.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

That's all you guys got?? Come on there's a few more according to nyc residential boiler code!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

With all that room, why didn't you drop head the riser??


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Need a pic of the left side of the boiler to see the rest.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Is relief valve piped to floor?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't like the color of the cabinet. You should have got a white one.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

I've seen a lot worst.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Hartford loop is way off Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Please explain,


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Need close nipple between 90 and tee, where is your waterline?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Return pipe should be at same elevation as return on inlet on boiler. Loop looks to far below water line, hey maybe I'm wrong

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've seen far worse...


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

It is a close nipple, it's hard to see in the pic, and I try to keep the return inlet tee about 2"-3" above the gauge glass


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

And what the **** is up with "I've seen far worse"quotes, I'm not saying I'm the best or even close to it, but I install about 20-35 steam boilers a year, for the last 8 years, and have been taught how to trouble shoot and service them since I started 16 years ago, have been taught by old timers my entire career, and here in nyc we have a very strict boiler division, where sometimes they want to u to install exactly to manufacturers specs. "I've seen worse" lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SunnyDaRench said:


> And what the **** is up with "I've seen far worse"quotes, I'm not saying I'm the best or even close to it, but I install about 20-35 steam boilers a year, for the last 8 years, and have been taught how to trouble shoot and service them since I started 16 years ago, have been taught by old timers my entire career, and here in nyc we have a very strict boiler division, where sometimes they want to u to install exactly to manufacturers specs. "I've seen worse" lol


20-35 boilers a year without using dropped header???


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Why would it need a dropped header, the system was working without it for the last 70 plus years, ive done it once or twice, where piping wasn't as pitched or floors and ceilings were low, (dnt remember) either way dry steam was needed there, but y should I do it if the system does t require it?


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

SunnyDaRench said:


> Why would it need a dropped header, the system was working without it for the last 70 plus years, ive done it once or twice, where piping wasn't as pitched or floors and ceilings were low, (dnt remember) either way dry steam was needed there, but y should I do it if the system does t require it?


 Some people learn something a certain way and think that's the only way to do things when in reality there's more than one way to skin a cat. I've done it either way for different circumstances and both have worked fine. Looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

jmc12185 said:


> Some people learn something a certain way and think that's the only way to do things when in reality there's more than one way to skin a cat. I've done it either way for different circumstances and both have worked fine. Looks good. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


That's what I'm saying in these circumstances I didn't need a drop header, and I realize theres always more ways to skin a cat, everyday I learn something new,


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SunnyDaRench said:


> That's what I'm saying in these circumstances I didn't need a drop header, and I realize theres always more ways to skin a cat, everyday I learn something new,


Dropped header are needed now more than ever... for oblvisoy(sp) reasons with today's boilers


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Dropped header are needed now more than ever... for oblvisoy(sp) reasons with today's boilers


Your right cuz of there smaller size and shorter heights, happy!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

dont post a pic if you dont want to get picked on. all of the internet bullies can do everything better then you always.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> dont post a pic if you dont want to get picked on. all of the internet bullies can do everything better then you always.


I know I did it for fun, have you ever met a plumber that didn't say "I'm the best" that's my one favorite things of this trade!


----------



## Mack508 (Oct 16, 2011)

8 years of installing steam boilers............


----------



## Mack508 (Oct 16, 2011)

.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Mack508 said:


> .


Nice job!!! It's because your a Mass guy, ya know we are the best plumbers.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Mack508 said:


> 8 years of installing steam boilers............


What part of Ma?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mack508 said:


> .


Oh man....... but at least you didn't install Junkdirk boiler..


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Mack508 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 32667
> 
> ...


Is the cold water feed going into the 2" x 1" reducing ell?
It is hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Mack508 (Oct 16, 2011)

Is the cold water feed going into the 2" x 1" reducing ell? It is hard to tell from the picture.[/QUOTE] 


Nope. The return and Hartford loop is 1". The supply from the auto feeder ties into a 1" x1/2" cast iron tee

It's a 2x1 tee for the Hartford loop


----------



## Mack508 (Oct 16, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> What part of Ma? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Metrowest


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

That is a nice job, too. I can tell you put effort into it. It wouldn't pass inspection here, though.
Over here, we have to discard the black pressuretrol pigtail that comes with the boiler, and replace it with a brass one. Also, no elbow going up to the pressuretrol - it has to be a plugged tee to allow for cleaning.
We also need a check valve after the Watts 9D to eliminate intermittent discharge. 
There are other things, but for practical purposes the items I listed are good practices to adopt. I do them even if it is a direct replacement and will not be looked at by an inspector.(paper filing only in such a case)


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Mack508 said:


> .


Dnt see the big deal, just different setup than my simple lil boiler replacement, next I'll post pics of a commercial boiler w triple header installation, and yes 8 years of 25-30 boilers a year, maybe 10 for the previous 8 years,


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

What's wrong with this one???


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

SunnyDaRench said:


> What's wrong with this one???


 is the makeup water feed lower than the low operating water level?


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> is the makeup water feed lower than the low operating water level?


 Yes it is, and I didn't install this one, had a emergency call tonight, in nyc queens, " customer smells has" turns out pilot was off and gas valve kept feeding, had to replace gas valve,pilot assembly, and pilot safety kit, figure I take a pic for u d


----------



## Mack508 (Oct 16, 2011)

SunnyDaRench said:


> Dnt see the big deal, just different setup than my simple lil boiler replacement, next I'll post pics of a commercial boiler w triple header installation, and yes 8 years of 25-30 boilers a year, maybe 10 for the previous 8 years,


It isn't a different set up. There both just boiler replacements in a residential house


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

SunnyDaRench said:


> Yes it is, and I didn't install this one, had a emergency call tonight, in nyc queens, " customer smells has" turns out pilot was off and gas valve kept feeding, had to replace gas valve,pilot assembly, and pilot safety kit, figure I take a pic for u d


that being the case I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

not bad.. but are you sure that extra tapping on the boiler was approved to be plugged like that.. Most of the time the boiler companies provide two tappings for a reason.. you run the risk of water velocity issues and water tilt piped in that manner.. You're offset on the equalizer above the water line will cause issues aswell


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

The small Burnham boilers allow for a single steam riser. Also a 45 degree offset above the waterline will work fine. A horizontal offset above the waterline is a no no.
Black iron pigtails belong in the garbage, though. They are designed to fail, and are illegal here.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Plumbworker said:


> not bad.. but are you sure that extra tapping on the boiler was approved to be plugged like that.. Most of the time the boiler companies provide two tappings for a reason.. you run the risk of water velocity issues and water tilt piped in that manner.. You're offset on the equalizer above the water line will cause issues aswell


Can u explain what issues please I should have with my offset above the waterline? I'm not trying to be a dick, just trying to learn more, I've seen it done like that my whole career, asking is what's made me a cut above the rest when it comes down to steam trouble shooting,


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Extra taps are common and the offset on the equalizer is fine. Water velocity is never a problem where the offset is at. The extra tap is more than likely the tap they use for startup boil off,common practice.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

newyorkcity said:


> The small Burnham boilers allow for a single steam riser. Also a 45 degree offset above the waterline will work fine. A horizontal offset above the waterline is a no no.
> Black iron pigtails belong in the garbage, though. They are designed to fail, and are illegal here.


That offset he made is horizontal..


----------

